# Caliper re-build advise



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Im gonna rebuild my 4 piston calipers.
Is it okay to wire wheel the pistons?
I mean they don't seem like they contact the sides of the bores.
The service manual says to lightly use crokus cloth to smooth the bores.
What does crokus cloth equate too in terms of grit?
400 maybe? or less?
Also are there any tricks to installing the outer seals?
Thanks as always!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Crokus cloth is a lot finer than 400 grit. I would not use a wire brush any where on the inside pieces of the calipers. Clean the insides and piston with a lot of break cleaner/aceatone and a rag/soft nylon toothbrush. If they are real dirty let them soak for an hour. After cleaning them look at them real good. If there are any scratches or rust take a green scotch brite pad soaked in brake fluid and real lightly hit just those areas. Clean everything back up with brake cleaner and then oil the piston and cylinder with brake fluid. Be real careful when you put the pistons back in not to nick the sides. Go straight in. Don't forget to put new bleeders on. 

As far as the outer seals go, just take your time and if you tear one or two putting them in they are cheap to buy. It's all in the process of learning.

Let us know how it went or if you have any other questions.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. In addition, there is a product (McKay makes it, among others) called brake assembly lube. It's a lot slicker than brake fluid, and makes assembling caliper seals and pistons a snap. NAPA has it. And remember.....NO WIRE WHEELS!!!


----------

